# Ramp Gate?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I was wondering if, and how you could make a 4' ramp gate to where it would fold in the middle, or basically 2- 2' sections with a hinge, etc in the middle? I have seen a few ideas on using a single hinge, or a rod to pivot. Has anyone seen one like this, or tried making one?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

How much weight are you planning in running across it?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> How much weight are you planning in running across it?



600 lbs max..


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Yep! 2 inch angle by 3/16 would certainly be strong enough.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

tractor beam said:


> Yep! 2 inch angle by 3/16 would certainly be strong enough.



Well i would like to split the gate thats on there now just dont know how to rig the center to fold? That thing being 4' tall is like a parasail on the interstate the wire mesh still catches alot of wind at 70mph. I figured an extra fold down should help alot at 2' would only be 1' above the siderails.. Or i am going to get a tilt bed, and get rid of this one. I will try to put a picture of it in my album so you can see it..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This trailer has a gate that is how i would like to do mine.

Trailer City sells, rents and services single axle trailers - Single Axle, Bi-Fold Ramp Gate


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

*Bi-Fold Ramp gate..*

This is a standard trailer ramp gate I cut, and had hinged in the middle. I had seen them on a site for trailers in Texas but no trailer places here had them..so I had a local welding shoppe convert mine into one.. It was just a plain 5' wide x 4' high ramp gate..

Before paint so you can see the part that was cut, and hinged..










After paint...










And after removing the tape where I left the red bar across the back for increased tailgater visability..


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Nice looking.

Iam guessing do the 3 hinge pins bare the weight,or is there a stiffer for support?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Nice looking.
> 
> Iam guessing do the 3 hinge pins bare the weight,or is there a stiffer for support?


 Its a solid bar/ pin all the way across with 3 tubes on each half for the bar to run threw, and they kind of up flexed it so it settles flat when driving onto it..


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

Now that's the way all ramps should be made! Less wind resistance and able to put things aboard with a forklift if necessary. Looks good too. Bye


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

BelarusBulldog said:


> Now that's the way all ramps should be made! Less wind resistance and able to put things aboard with a forklift if necessary. Looks good too. Bye


Good work! Looks like a great set-up. An upward 'bow' always helps when loading heavy stuff.


----------



## Invent1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Nice Idea!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I like it! Can you post close-ups of the hinges?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> I like it! Can you post close-ups of the hinges?



I will try to get some today Ernie.. Thankyou to all for the :thumbsup:... It was one of those things I have been waiting to do for awhile..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Here are the hindges as you can see they welded sections of pipe one staggered to each gate half sized to match the rod.. One set on each end, and one set/ pair in the middle. They are a little crooked but there is enough play to keep them from binding..


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I see now! The 2 plates bolted on are spacers to compensate for the extra thickness of the hinge?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> I see now! The 2 plates bolted on are spacers to compensate for the extra thickness of the hinge?



Yep they make up the gap when the gate is down so it wont try to fold backwards.. I think I am going to change them to 90 stock though so the bolts arent in the bite of the gate.. Those bolt heads should be on the flat of the gate dont you think instead of in the hinge bite?


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thomas said:


> Nice looking.
> 
> Iam guessing do the 3 hinge pins bare the weight,or is there a stiffer for support?




Sorry Thomas I had a moment, and had to think about your question.. The only support it has is the pipe, and the hinge bar but I am trying to think of a way to give it extra support...any ideas are welcome.....


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

How about making up two of these, one for each side of the ramp. Use the same material as for the hinge and mount on the outside of the ramps. Bye


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

BelarusBulldog said:


> How about making up two of these, one for each side of the ramp. Use the same material as for the hinge and mount on the outside of the ramps. Bye


 That looks like a good idea.....


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Yep they make up the gap when the gate is down so it wont try to fold backwards.. I think I am going to change them to 90 stock though so the bolts arent in the bite of the gate.. Those bolt heads should be on the flat of the gate dont you think instead of in the hinge bite?


Yup I'd either use flat heads or weld a thicker plat on at each tube junction (3 plates in stead of 2)


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Sorry Thomas I had a moment, and had to think about your question.. The only support it has is the pipe, and the hinge bar but I am trying to think of a way to give it extra support...any ideas are welcome.....


Cut some gussets and weld them on to the pipe and plate, will just about double the streingth without a lot of additional fabrication.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cublover said:


> Cut some gussets and weld them on to the pipe and plate, will just about double the streingth without a lot of additional fabrication.



Thats another good idea.....


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> Yup I'd either use flat heads or weld a thicker plat on at each tube junction (3 plates in stead of 2)



Yep thats what I was thinking because it wouldnt matter if the tires run over the bolt heads. Welding them on would eliminate the need for them being bolted too.. Anything to get them out of where the hinges close together when the gate is down..


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Thats another good idea.....


I have a 'plaz' in my 'hobby' shop. 5/8 steel, melted butter! Torches? I REMEMBER!! You heat stubborn bolts with them!


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

wjjones said:


> Yep thats what I was thinking because it wouldnt matter if the tires run over the bolt heads. Welding them on would eliminate the need for them being bolted too.. Anything to get them out of where the hinges close together when the gate is down..


How about you weld the thicker plate at each hinge tube? They would serve to gusset the hinge as well as filling the gap.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

ErnieS said:


> How about you weld the thicker plate at each hinge tube? They would serve to gusset the hinge as well as filling the gap.


 Thats what I had thought about doing I have 2 old leaf springs that are 1/2" thick that would make up for the gap perfectly.. I had already cut them down to just 6 inches of the center section (3" each side of the bolt hole) where the bolts go through the spring. I had them for another project, and ended up using something else so I can use them for this..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Its going to be time to test this thing out soon I got it done after mowing season was finished so I havent tried loading, and unloading anything on it yet..


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

This is an old thread but I added a before picture of what the rampgate looked like before I had it hindged.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Well one season on the new bi-fold ramp, and it held up good. All the welds are still good, and it cut the wind drag down to nothing.


----------



## grnspot110 (Aug 1, 2010)

I use a swinging angle iron leg on my 16' w/extension and had one on a 4' x 9' that had a center hinge gate. Just bolt it on loose enough so it can swing down when the gate is lowered. The extension is taken off the 16'er during the Winter when I'm not hauling mowers. It uses three pins instead of one long rod for the hinge. ~~ grnspot


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Still working good no breaks in the welds, or warping.


----------

